# ^^ndstitle-1367^^



## T-hug (Dec 6, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1367^^


----------



## Shinji (Dec 6, 2006)

Darn, right when i get to work... and who is this release group, new?

Nice NFO


----------



## Costello (Dec 6, 2006)

The NFO says the game is Kirby...  *cough*

this is surely a young release group


----------



## Shinji (Dec 6, 2006)

I just noticed something, Costello, your Jack doesnt have a Santa hat on, mine does XD.

The wait till I get home to try this one out will be extra long today...


----------



## jelbo (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice. Now I'd like to see a nice trainer made for it


----------



## Poppu (Dec 6, 2006)

OOOO my fucking god at last it's here!!! I didn't want to play the japanese version to enjoy the scenario... Now, power is mine! Mouahahahaha!

(Sorry.... It's the Castlevania Effect)


----------



## Akoji (Dec 6, 2006)

why you need a trainer? cheating in this game ruins it. 

Look at Symphony of the Night , the easiness of the game was one of is weakness (Shield Rod + Alucard Shield FTL)


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 6, 2006)

Cool, though I'll wait for a patch cos I'm guessing this has the same nightmarish freezing issues on SuperCard SD as the Jap version.


----------



## barakku (Dec 6, 2006)

God bless it! Finally it's HERE!

THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## darkjedi187 (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes it finally arrived.


----------



## excalibur69 (Dec 6, 2006)

anyone have this working with Supercard Lite MicroSD? want to know if it still freezes, or if the 1.70 firmware makes any difference..


----------



## Qpido (Dec 6, 2006)

As the NFO says, working with M3.
(SD, Force R/W, 4x DMA, SoftReset, TrimRom)

Haven't encountered any glitches yet, but when I find ém I'll post em.

Q~


----------



## Newx (Dec 6, 2006)

OMG OMG! It's finally here. Thanks for releasing it.


----------



## zif (Dec 6, 2006)

Crashes on M3 with Sandisk.  Works great with Ridata.


----------



## x_comp (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice! They just dispatched my anniversary bonus pack today by UPs in the US and it's supposed to arrive here by morning tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> As the NFO says, working with M3.
> (SD, Force R/W, 4x DMA, SoftReset, TrimRom)
> 
> Haven't encountered any glitches yet, but when I find ém I'll post em.
> ...



it still freezes for me :\ sometimes that is... not always


----------



## ChowMein (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice release!


----------



## -EX- (Dec 6, 2006)

Bought it at release date here in Japan, completed all modes 100% in 6 days. I guess it'll become GOTY this year, it's really good.

And one more:
PLEASE SUPPORT THIS GAME, AFTER YOU DOWNLOAD AND PLAY IT, BE SURE TO BUY IT. THIS GAME DESERVES IT. FURTHERMORE, IT'S CASTLEVANIA'S 20TH ANNIVERSARY.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Dec 6, 2006)

You all will realize soon that we have to do with what we call "PERFECT GAME"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I'm already addicted. It's just...PERFECT!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I'm happy because I have 4 days off and I know I won't sleep tonight.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Just  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to Konami for the best release EVER in DS. (if anyone disagrees, well...he's just WRONG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Qpido (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(zif @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> Crashes on M3 with Sandisk.Â Works great with Ridata.



Never had a problem with Sandisk.
Ritek fanboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Q~


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Dec 6, 2006)

even though I finished the Japanese version, this game has a too good replay value, so I'll happily play it again.


----------



## samred (Dec 6, 2006)

so far so good on G6: soft reset, force r/w, trim rom. played the intro FMV fine and am already into gameplay.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(-EX- @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> PLEASE SUPPORT THIS GAME, AFTER YOU DOWNLOAD AND PLAY IT, BE SURE TO BUY IT. THIS GAME DESERVES IT. FURTHERMORE, IT'S CASTLEVANIA'S 20TH ANNIVERSARY.



You know... Only a gamer can realise the magic that is included in the package. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The booklet, the artwork...all in there. And some games REALLY deserve to be bought. All this "magic" isn't included just in a rom release. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wait to be released here in Greece (yes, we have delays in the games :'( ) but DAMN THIS GAME'S WORTH BUYING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








( Lacrimosa goes off to eat some food because it's gonna be a looooooong night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## apofaz (Dec 6, 2006)

not working with sc cf with any options. tried kingston and sandisk cf cards


----------



## Chubaka (Dec 6, 2006)

Link to download plz in PM =)


----------



## HugeCock (Dec 6, 2006)

Do i need to play the other ones first? Haven't played any of the GBA or DS Castlevanias yet....Was planning on doing AOS, the DoS, then this...can I just jump to this without AoS or Dos?


----------



## zatelli (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(DarkRamza @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> why you need a trainer? cheating in this game ruins it.
> 
> Look at Symphony of the Night , the easiness of the game was one of is weakness (Shield Rod + Alucard Shield FTL)


You've got a point there. There are two series I wouldn't mind having trainers or cheats to play & enjoy them: for instance: Megaman zero series and Castlevania. The easier the game, the more tasteless the gameplay. Sounds boring to beat a game without being challenged at least once. That's what having fun is all about


----------



## El_Harto (Dec 6, 2006)

Crap works bad on SC:SD


----------



## Sekkyumu (Dec 6, 2006)

YES !


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 6, 2006)

yes going to put it on my ds-x just now


----------



## Killermech (Dec 6, 2006)

G6 - 
FATmode + Force R/W + trim (and most likely soft reset too).

I've been waiting for this and i've been in love with the wifi store thing since I first saw it in Tenchu dark secret... I would love that whole online store thing in an rpg game though.. like runescape (contact) kind of world but maybe SOM kind of gameplay with a big world.. oh wells


----------



## eife (Dec 6, 2006)

French peoples are lame... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just tried something new :
format your CF, only put CastleVania on it...

seems to works for now on SC CF...


----------



## excalibur69 (Dec 6, 2006)

anyone try on SC Lite?


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(excalibur69 @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> anyone have this working with Supercard Lite MicroSD? want to know if it still freezes, or if the 1.70 firmware makes any difference..



"still" freezes...?

The Japanese one worked no problem... You probably didn't use the right settings.

Use the same settings that are listed for the Japanese one, and you're good to go.

Don't know if it's the firmware though, I've got the latest one installed and this (US ver.) is working great.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 6, 2006)

works for ds-x


----------



## better than Shan (Dec 6, 2006)

crashes when you press start for the 2nd time with m3..
wtf??


----------



## peter_porker (Dec 6, 2006)

works for me with san disk 1gig micro sd card formated as fat32 with 512 byte alocation size, 4xdma, f r/w on m3lite


----------



## better than Shan (Dec 6, 2006)

gosh now it crashes after "talk"
uggggh


----------



## Hellfenix (Dec 6, 2006)

G6 lite is 100 fine, 2 hours of play already, wtf is up with the % though? it doesn't help me much


----------



## better than Shan (Dec 6, 2006)

ugh, guess no castlevania for me...
my kingstone supports 1x only, so it crashes all the time((


----------



## blackeromegalon (Dec 6, 2006)

Couldn't get my japanese saver to work with this. Game's working fine though.


----------



## soul2soul (Dec 6, 2006)

When does it crash?, works for me on SC lite and scandisc ultraII, could even save!


----------



## erix (Dec 6, 2006)

Works perfectly on M3 miniSD ver2 with a-data x60 card.


----------



## venotaku (Dec 6, 2006)

Anybody know if runs fine with EZ4LD?


----------



## hereticorp (Dec 6, 2006)

Game freezes talking to Wind the second time after getting the Map and Potion from the Priest.

M3 Lite with AData 2GB MicroSD, Loader 30c, GM 30a.

Tried FAT16 with Default
Tried FAT16 with 64K

Trying FAT32 with 512 now.

Very frustrating.


----------



## kodoku (Dec 6, 2006)

Having freezes in the menus after starting the game with M3 MiniSD, A-DATA 60x card, latest firmware using both safe mode and 4xDMA/trim.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 6, 2006)

Works perfectly on G6Lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where Nintendo fails to give us a new 2D-Metroid, Konami treats us so good. Will definitly buy it when it comes to Europe!


----------



## better than Shan (Dec 6, 2006)

yepp, freezes in menu((
crap crap crap


----------



## alucard_xs (Dec 6, 2006)

nope, with microSC on ds lite, it works fawlessly, no freezes for me


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Dec 6, 2006)

Works perfectly on DS-Xtreme after an hour of playing. And hell yeah Im gonna spend more and more time on it *__*


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 6, 2006)

works fine, M3 Perfect, with 150x Adata 4GB card (SD) Latest Firmwares


----------



## kodoku (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(kristianity77 @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> works fine, M3 Perfect, with 150x Adata 4GB card (SD) Latest Firmwares



Did you try entering/exiting menus a whole bunch of times?  It freezes for me, but not every time.


----------



## Popid (Dec 6, 2006)

Works with M3 lite miniSD (Kingmax) Force R/W, No Trim, 4x DMA -  NO soft reset, NO trim rom:

was crashing randomly with soft reset and trim rom, so I tried without and voila - up to the first boss now and no crashes. I'm using Game Manager V30a and firmware V30c

VIVA METROIDVANIA


----------



## better than Shan (Dec 6, 2006)

gosh i wonder if that will ever be fixed...


----------



## kodoku (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Popid @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> Works with M3 lite miniSD (Kingmax) Force R/W, No Trim, 4x DMA -Â NO soft reset, NO trim rom:
> 
> was crashing randomly with soft reset and trim rom, so I tried without and voila - up to the first boss now and no crashes. I'm using Game Manager V30a and firmware V30c
> 
> VIVA METROIDVANIA



This does seem to work! Thanks!


----------



## mah76 (Dec 6, 2006)

works on sc lite with all settings on and patch on high.

super game! 

2 more days till wii, can't wait!!


----------



## Xellos2099 (Dec 6, 2006)

what setting is needed to get it working for supercard mini?  I just update to latest firmware and latest version of the software and the gae still freeze.  I have a Ridara 150x card so the speed shoudn;t be the problem.


----------



## lookout (Dec 6, 2006)

yea update! how could I miss this one!


----------



## better than Shan (Dec 6, 2006)

Popid, still crashes with phat m3


----------



## excalibur69 (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> nope, with microSC on ds lite, it works fawlessly, no freezes for me



hey man, u using 1.70 firmware and 2.57 patcher?


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 6, 2006)

random lockups on EZ4lite microtf... I'm not sure what my micro TF is formatted in, Fat16 or Fat32... but I got alot further in the US version than the JP which ALWAYS locked up when I spoke to the shopkeeper and then the second time u would speak to Wind...
O well, I hope someone finds a solution to this sometime soon


----------



## Kurdoglu99 (Dec 6, 2006)

It doesn't work correkt with Supercard SD. 

Can someone send me a savegame data, because when the game starts there comes a text that says "save data is corrupted. Data has been deleted"? And when I push the A button it comes again and again.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Dec 6, 2006)

It's working fine for me on SC CF. Cartridge compatibility: High and Faster game play. That's it. Sometimes when i exited the menu with B it locked up, but when I used the start button it works fine.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 6, 2006)

0735 	Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin (U) (Xenophobia) 	-  1.0.2 version - Random freezes entering/inside menu. Watch for the problems seen in the JPN release.

Darn, I hope for the next version it will run.


----------



## Sekkyumu (Dec 6, 2006)

never had a single crash...

M3 SD...

By the way I can't pass the rail truck stuff... Any ideas ?

EDIT : Done that was fucing easy, my brain has been thinking slowly these 2 last days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Popid (Dec 6, 2006)

Damnit, took a break for a few hours, just played again and it crashed again after all - hadn't saved for a while either :/ so if it appears to be working, be warned heh. 

hah SeKuM, took me a few minutes too and then I felt quite stupid


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 6, 2006)

im getting so frustrated with this, how the hell do you flick the switch whilst your both in the mine cart thing??


----------



## Lacrimosa (Dec 6, 2006)

QUOTE(kristianity77 @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> im getting so frustrated with this, how the hell do you flick the switch whilst your both in the mine cart thing??



You push A so you can have both players, then you leave the one in the cart (down+A). After that, you go with the other and hit the switch to start the cart moving and right at that moment, you press X so you can switch to the player who is on the cart.


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 6, 2006)

sorry but i had to lol, that part is quite easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway... i've changed to 4X, Force R/W, No Trim, No Soft Reset

Has only locked up once in 1 hour sorta... so its the best choice for M3.


----------



## astromantic (Dec 6, 2006)

Sweet JAP save game works!!!!!!!!
Sugoi!!!


----------



## rhfb (Dec 7, 2006)

Froze just like the JP version, we need an update M3 team!!!


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 7, 2006)

Took almost a minute to initialize the data on first run with DSX. Crashed after picking a character in the pause menu.


----------



## Retrievil (Dec 7, 2006)

It's odd that it seems to be working perfectly for some M3 owners, and not others, even with the same model.

Works perfectly for me.  I've tried exiting and entering the menus about 40 times and no freezes.

M3 Perfect Slim SD /w 2Gb OCZ 150x  fw30C game manager 30A


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 7, 2006)

Works perfectly for me, M3 Lite with a Sandisk 1G microSD card.


----------



## Sherv (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah, I get random lockups too...very weird. I wonder what causes it, it happened when I tried to put stuff for sale in the online shop and at other random points when entering/exiting the menu. The music keeps playing, at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Playing (attempting to) on an M3 phat with Kingmax SD card, 4X, Force R/W, No Trim, No Soft Reset


----------



## adgloride (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm using the supercard lite.  It runs with no problems until I press the start button.  I then get a black screen at the bottom, the musics still playing and nothing else happens.  I'm using the latest patcher and firmware.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 7, 2006)

*!!! Supercard Lite (Micro SD) Users: !!!*

I got my version of the game running flawlessly. I used the newest software and firmware and used these options on the rom file in the patcher:

*Enable Restart, Enable Trim ROM, Faster Play Game, Enable Patch Cartridge Access: HIGH*

No freezing or black screens here. Give those settings a try...


----------



## yong (Dec 7, 2006)

Does it work with DSlink?


----------



## bobbyt (Dec 7, 2006)

Nope Doesn't work with DSLink.  Freezes when entering the Items menu.


----------



## Tanas (Dec 7, 2006)

Works great on my EZF3, no freezing and the memory in the EZF3 is as slow as shit...


----------



## trepid (Dec 7, 2006)

4 freezes so far on ds-x.
once when switching from selling to buying stuff.  And 3 on the teleporting map right after moving it blinking marker freezes.


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 7, 2006)

DS-X is working much better for me at the moment but since nothing is changed, I expect more freezes.

*SO FOR NOW, SAVE OFTEN FOLKS!*


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow, I pre-ordered this from Gamestop and got the slowest shipping possible since I'm cheap. It shipped last night from Kentucky and had made it to my hometown in the morning and was on route. The expected date was the 8th but I got it today. Over-night shipping for the price of ups ground FTW.


----------



## yong (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(bobbyt @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> Nope Doesn't work with DSLink.Â Freezes when entering the Items menu.



thanks man.i hope they release an update for this soon


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 7, 2006)

my ds-x has not crashed yet with it played it for a while now????


----------



## Firon (Dec 7, 2006)

I've been playing for 5 hours on my M3SD. 4xDMA, Force R/W, Trim Rom, Software Reset. Not a single crash.


----------



## Sir VG (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Firon @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> I've been playing for 5 hours on my M3SD. 4xDMA, Force R/W, Trim Rom, Software Reset. Not a single crash.



Tried the very same options, don't work for me.

If I don't use Force R/W, dual white screens.  If I do, it doesn't even get that far.  I use to be able to get the Japanese version to work but now I can't even do that!

Did firmware 30c break it?


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 7, 2006)

somethign fishy going on working for some people like meand not for others hope mines does not crash sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one of my favorite titles








 could it be the dump ?


----------



## ohoni (Dec 7, 2006)

I have both the actual cartridge and the rom for my G6 Lite, and while both work on their own, I tried copying the save games from the rom version to the official cart (and vise versa), and both times it failed. If you try to copy it over before it goes through it's save file "initialization" message the first time you load the game then it doesn't register at all. If you try to copy the save after it's done this then when you load the game it says "save error" or something to that effect and re-initializes the savegame files (not recomended if you're past the first save point).


Does anyone know a way to make it work? I'd kind of like to play my emulated copy and then transfer the saves onto the true copy when I'm done.


----------



## Hollysmoke (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Dec 7 2006, 12:51 AM)]*!!! Supercard Lite Users: !!!*
> 
> I got my version of the game running flawlessly. I used the newest software and firmware and used these options on the rom file in the patcher:
> 
> ...



I have Mini SD Supercard (regular) and I tried that and it didn't work, so I changed the Patch Cartridge Access: LOW and IT WORKS! No black screens or lock ups!

Mini SD Supercard:

*Enable Restart, Enable Trim ROM, Faster Play Game, Enable Patch Cartridge Access: LOW*


----------



## Dark_Seph (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Hollysmoke @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit batman!  I think you have found something!  I had been attempting to load the game constantly and got this "Corrupted save" issue, I tried various options on and off and no luck.  I read your post, try it!  HOT DAMN!! 
To make matters better, I have seen no freezing yet, I have been pressing the start button like no ones business, and no lockup!

BTW I am on 1.70 SC CF, and im using some age old shitty 128MB card!


----------



## AileStrike (Dec 7, 2006)

EZ4LC

so far only crash i've gotten is when talking to wind when theres a quest active thats not completed. i did the potion/map quest for Wind and got the reward but if i ever talked to him after i got the quest but before i bought the items it froze.

but it diddn't freeze 100% there was one odd time it diddn't freeze. i jsut gto teh second mission from wind and it freezes one again if i talk to hima gain without completing the mission.

is this teh games fault, flashcard fault, or faulty dump? anyone have any ideas?


----------



## michaelf (Dec 7, 2006)

For the M3 users, I have it on my Mini SD at default safe mode and haven't had a single problem. If the settings with 4X, no trim, etc. aren't working, give it a try.


----------



## Lapen (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Hollysmoke @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No success for me, froze after a few forays into the menu screen.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(cenotaph @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> Works perfectly for me, M3 Lite with a Sandisk 1G microSD card.



Same for me, gonna try on supercard lite now with same sandisk.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 7, 2006)

I've only played through the first portrait so far and the one thing that sticks out to me is the 3D eyeball (can't think of it's name off the top of my head) Sticking one 3D monster into the middle of a 2D world just doesn't look right.


----------



## Noah (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Hollysmoke @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> QUOTE([M) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you using the supercard 2.57 software? I don't see a "Faster Play Game" option. My only options are Enable Restart, Enable Trim ROM, Enable load partially ROM, Enable DMA Mode, iQue Game, iQue Game (two of the same option?), Enable Patch Cartridge Access [Compatibility: High / Low], and Enable Rumble, which of course is ghosted out.

Am I missing something?


----------



## rhfb (Dec 7, 2006)

I might try safemode, because I can't play more than 20 seconds before it freezes... which is BS.


----------



## Bentso (Dec 7, 2006)

Works great on SC Lite. I've played it a couple of hours and haven't noticed any freezes.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Dec 7, 2006)

Plays flawlessly on my G6 over here.

Now I can beat the game yet again, but in English this time!


----------



## pysio (Dec 7, 2006)

random freezez on SC CF :? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :/


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(pysio @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> random freezez on SC CF :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I can tell, only when accessing the menus.


----------



## Csibe (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(rhfb @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> I might try safemode, because I can't play more than 20 seconds before it freezes... which is BS.



I have M3miniSD latest firmware and my settings are : 4XDMA,No trim, Force R/W and i havent got any problem, it saves correctly, no freezes etc.
Give it a try.
Maybe it depends on your MiniSD Card, I have 1GB Takems card.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2006)

Supercard SD freezes randomly for me.  It's so annoying.

I used trim rom, faster play game, and enable patch cartridge access high.  I'll try to switch to low ... if that makes any difference.

Using latest firmware 'n patcher.


----------



## grisser (Dec 7, 2006)

lol nevermind I just got my first freeze trying to go into menu.  But it's definitely less freezy.

_I think I figured out why some m3 works perfectly while other doesn't
I could be the case of M3mini vs Phatm3 vs M3lite.. but since I don't have all of them I could not do test.

However, by formatting my SDcard to FAT16 with 64k cluster, I could press start to go into menu without freezing.  I thought it was a fluke, but I did it like mad every other room, and so far no freezes.
Some Dialogue still freezes, and Going into shop freezes randomly still, but atleast start menu now doesn't.

Some background on this method
I was wondering why on m3wiki.com the japanese version was listed as perfectly playable with barely to no freezes.

The guy pointed out about castlevania video check

That page recommend you to format your card to FAT16 with 64k cluster.
I just figured out that FAT16 is called FAT on newer computer (where as FAT used to be the now obsolete FAT12)

There's an instruction on the page on how to go about formating your card.
Make sure you actually choose 64k.

The only thing that hinders me now is that it keeps freezing when you first encounter and talking to Wind.
Specifically the 3rd or so dialogue which freezes after the first word is uttered.
=edit:  the dialogue was freezing on me the last 3 tries, but somehow the last try I did, I got pass the first dialogue with Wind.  I guess persistance helps.  The game is much more playable now that going into menu doesn't freeze.  Dialogue is few and far inbetween, so that should be much of a problem.  If you keep freezing at some dialogue I suggest keep trying again and again until you get pass it.  

Apparently japanese and english save files are interchangable, so I got pass that by loading up japanese version, get pass that dialogue, save, and then use the save on the english version.

I hope this helps some of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Setup:
====
M3 mini (not lite)
1gb sandisk
Flashed DSlite
Metroid DS demo on topslot (I know doesn't matter)

M3setting:
======
Soft Reset
4xDMA (safe mode with force r/w actually freezes everytime I go into menu)
Force R/W
Trim Rom_


----------



## rhfb (Dec 7, 2006)

M3 fatty(the old one)
CF 1gb card


Safe Mode, Force R/W, Trim Rom

ZERO freezes so far. Just spent 20 mins going in and out of the menus with NO issues at all.


----------



## snoggert (Dec 7, 2006)

Works Perfect on Super Cars Lite with sandisc ultra 2 1gig.

I used these settings.


Restart: Y / Trim: Y / Faster Game Play: Y / Enable "Patch Cartridge Access" Compatibility: High


----------



## m_babble (Dec 7, 2006)

I tried flashing with the m3wiki settings and rhfb's suggested settings and it still freezes on me in the menus.
I'm using an M3 CF and a normal Sandisk 1gb CF.


----------



## sipoon (Dec 7, 2006)

is there suppose to be an anime intro ?

edit: haha why yes....and a damn fine intro it is too


----------



## ugly_rose (Dec 7, 2006)

Christ, I didn't realize this was out until now, and as of yesterday, there has been 17 (!) new releases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No wonder I was lost.


----------



## monkeymachine (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeh almost missed this one myself, with the flood of WRG JP releases and all (which I am grateful for)

Now just need to wait for a DSLink or SCSD update.. 


..waiting sucks

---

hmm, seems to work on the DSLink so far.. only 15 minutes into it however

DSLink 1.12 / Patcher 1.32 / Sandisk 1GB


----------



## DhaosBR (Dec 7, 2006)

Working fine here.

M3 Slim, 4XDMA, force RW, trim rom.GM and firmware version 0.30

With a Sandisk Extreme 2GB.

Put all the sounds (music, voice, efects) at 100%, entering in the menu screen like crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...nothing bad happened.

Oh, GOTY and best portable castlevania ever, BTW.


----------



## lordhell (Dec 7, 2006)

works perfectly on Supercard Lite with sandisk 1gb (non-ultra)
i was getting some freezes.
But when i tried with the option "Enable DMA Mode" it worked fine, without any freezes =)
damn i love this flashcard =DD


----------



## El_Harto (Dec 7, 2006)

With all patch configurations on 1.70 SC:SD patcher I get a f****** "Save data is corrupted. Data have been deleted"

I'd like to play it even with the crashes, can someone help me?


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(El_Harto @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> With all patch configurations on 1.70 SC:SD patcher I get a f****** "Save data is corrupted. Data have been deleted"
> 
> I'd like to play it even with the crashes, can someone help me?



I had that with the jap version.  Redownload the patcher and firmware.  For me it was because I'd got a broken version of the new software that messed up saving.  They fixed it almost straight away but didn't change the version number.


----------



## x_comp (Dec 7, 2006)

Just received the anniversary pack this afternoon but damn UPS for charging £20 customs and handling fee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














More pics here: http://xcomp.gamebrink.com/?p=479


----------



## El_Harto (Dec 7, 2006)

Just found this in an unnoficial SC forum, maybe its useful, haven't tried yet...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I Have figured out what is making it crash when you open the menu. I have only tried this a couple of times, but seems conclusive. When your character is playing a voice effect (such as attacking, or landing from a jump) if you hit pause then, it will freeze, but if you stand dead still, and then pause, it will work fine. Music does not seem to affect this, as the volume was on full each time I've tried it.


----------



## GeneralLeoFF (Dec 7, 2006)

Has anyone tried copying a G6 Lite save onto the real DS card? I keep getting a save corrupted error and have to format the DS card to fix it.


----------



## Rev Jim (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(El_Harto @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> Just found this in an unnoficial SC forum, maybe its useful, haven't tried yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, I think they may be on to something. I have a orifinal supercard SD with a 1 GB viking ram and I don't get any freezes saving or talking to characters like Wind, just it seems randomly when I go into the menu it get's the black screen. I tried various writing options, upgrade my rom, and fromatted my card to get rid of any fragments and to no avail. I haven't tried the DMA ON though just yet. It may be that I was going into the menus while moving when they locked up, but I don't think it was all the time a lockup occured when a sound was playing from some sort of movement. I'll investigate here at lunch.


----------



## shin-obi (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(El_Harto @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> Just found this in an unnoficial SC forum, maybe its useful, haven't tried yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that is not true. I've played the japanese version to the last boss and I have experimented a LOT with different things - including the "solution" pointed out in the above statement. From my experience, some rooms tend to freeze more than others, but that's really all I have figured out. It seems that a lot of people are to quick to point out "possible reasons" without really experimenting enough around it.

I am really sick of messing around with this game anymore though. I bought my card mainly so I could enjoy this game as soon as it came out. Too bad this game is causing so much trouble. Especially since most other games for DS arent that good. (Or aimed at adults. I have nothing against games targeted at all audiences, young as well as old; but when almost EVERY game worth mentioning is, you start to get tired of all the Yoshi's and Kirby's)

Phoenix Wright was a nice surprise though, that genre really has potential!


----------



## eife (Dec 7, 2006)

Just passed 3 bosses for now, not any crash with my technique on SC CF....
you should try it...


----------



## NinjaFish (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Rockmangames @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> 0735Â Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin (U) (Xenophobia)Â -Â 1.0.2 version - Random freezes entering/inside menu. Watch for the problems seen in the JPN release.
> 
> Darn, I hope for the next version it will run.


I wrote that entry. The game is by no means unplayable. It just freezes sometimes, seemingly at random. This is the exact same problem that the other flash carts are seeing. I have several hours logged on the game already, and the freezes are really a minor annoyance. It is possible to play for hours without seeing one. You should just be aware of when they are most likely to occur (menu screen/teleporting) and prepare for it.

Remember, a blue entry on that page simply means that the game doesn't work _perfectly_. If it were unplayable, it would be red.


----------



## dsrules (Dec 7, 2006)

The JPN versions worked perfectly (beaten the game 4 times)
And I'm half way through the game on the English version, not a single freeze or what so ever.....

G6, 4.6C, Soft Reset, RW, Trim.


----------



## DiegoCJ (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(dsrules @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> The JPN versions worked perfectly (beaten the game 4 times)
> And I'm half way through the game on the English version, not a single freeze or what so ever.....
> 
> G6, 4.6C, Soft Reset, RW, Trim.


*I'm using the same config but the game completion % is nuts... something like 347.27%...

Also it erases my FC everytime I save in the game...

Are those things working for other G6's or is it just mine?*


----------



## Hooya (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(AileStrike @ Dec 6 2006 said:


> EZ4LC
> 
> so far only crash i've gotten is when talking to wind when theres a quest active thats not completed. i did the potion/map quest for Wind and got the reward but if i ever talked to him after i got the quest but before i bought the items it froze.
> 
> ...




Same cart, this is also the only crash I have ever gotten.  I'm glad you pointed it out, I hadn't realized that was the criteria.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 7, 2006)

i think it is the dump because at least one cart would work with it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 does people agree with me :>


----------



## Rykar (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> i think it is the dump because at least one cart would work with it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No stop spearding lies.


----------



## Popid (Dec 7, 2006)

My percentage complete is some ridiculous number as well, is it going up to a 1000% or something? or is this a problem? because if it isn't meant to be this way, then that would imply something wrong with the rom itself too...?

for the record I get black screens randomly entering rooms, teleporting, switching to menu...doesn't see to be any rhyme or reason to me...but it's few and far enough between that it's playable


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 7, 2006)

Rykar i was a suggestion and im not spreding anything  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i can say what i want as long as its not against the rules and if you understand english a said i  think (that means im not 100% sure)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you stop spreading lies "Do you guys realise Square is probably monitoring all the torrents?..." lies


----------



## Hypnotoad (Dec 7, 2006)

QUOTE(Popid @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> My percentage complete is some ridiculous number as well, is it going up to a 1000% or something?



Yes.

update:  game still running perfectly on my G6.


----------



## commdante (Dec 8, 2006)

Most people with faster flashcards don't seem to have any problems.
Then again, most people can't run the first Spiderman either, which runs fine on my fast mem-cards, but has the known problems on my slower one.

All in all I reckon it has more to due with mem-card speeds/access times then with what brand people are using, although that could still be the case since sometimes new firmware is released to reckonise/handle new cards better.

Works fine on M3 MiniSD with Kingston 1GB, FAT32 (most likely default cluster) with these settings:
Trim rom, DMA 4x, Force R/W

Played about 2 hours and buy/selling stuff, getting/doing quests, getting into menu about 20x repeatedly to see if I could get it to crash.


----------



## ohoni (Dec 8, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried copying a G6 Lite save onto the real DS card? I keep getting a save corrupted error and have to format the DS card to fix it.



Yeah, I got the same. I'd like to find a solution to that little problem, but apparently the does not run on any other cart" problem takes precedence.


----------



## Animotion (Dec 8, 2006)

SC lite been playing fine for 4 hrs, only had one seemly random crash, when entering the clock tower, place with the succubus, i hit start and it froze up , hasn't crash since, strange


----------



## ninjyas (Dec 8, 2006)

Works perfect with the normal EZ4.

Not a single crash since the day the rom came out, no special settings or anything.


----------



## DcJack (Dec 8, 2006)

Please Supercard fix this, i love this game than anything more.


----------



## alundra (Dec 8, 2006)

QUOTE(ninjyas @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> Works perfect with the normal EZ4.
> 
> Not a single crash since the day the rom came out, no special settings or anything.


i use EZ4 too and have no problem..


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 8, 2006)

QUOTE(commdante @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> Most people with faster flashcards don't seem to have any problems.
> Then again, most people can't run the first Spiderman either, which runs fine on my fast mem-cards, but has the known problems on my slower one.
> 
> All in all I reckon it has more to due with mem-card speeds/access times then with what brand people are using, although that could still be the case since sometimes new firmware is released to reckonise/handle new cards better.
> ...



Unfortunately, my testing has proven your theory false. I tried it on my SanDisk UltraII card and while it did make the first run NOW SAVING screen clear very quickly, it did not prevent the lockups. For the record, this is a very fast card that allows my digital camera to take high-speed consecutive photos. It's one of the fastest cards on the market. "One of" I said, not "the."


----------



## Hooya (Dec 8, 2006)

QUOTE(alundra @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ninjyas @ Dec 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Works perfect with the normal EZ4.
> ...



Try talking to Wind after you have "begun studying" a new quest from him.  Tell me if you crash.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's another little trick for you guys that have a G6...

If you have a G6 and played part way through the Japanese version, you can use that save on this new (U) dump!  To do this:

1. Take your original japanese .0 save off your card and place it on your desktop.
2. After you put the new rom onto your G6, look in the NDS folder and see what your new US .0 save is named.
3. Name your original Japanese .0 file on your desktop the EXACT same name as the new US .0 save on the G6.
4. Overwrite the .0 save on your G6.
5. Boot up and enjoy, you should have everything you had from your Japanese game save.

Side note:  make sure that you don't have a Castlevania save sitting in your sram prior to overwiting the rename, as that will just over write what you just over wrote.  What the hell... did that even make sense?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just boot your G6 prior to doing all the above steps, so it boots clean once you change your .0 file and you should be all cool.


----------



## rhfb (Dec 8, 2006)

ok so this game is freezing for nearly everyone, man someone should fix this quick!


----------



## grisser (Dec 8, 2006)

They probably don't know what's wrong.

Haha, oh well, it's probably a good thing.  I want to own the original cart anyways


----------



## dydy (Dec 8, 2006)

no working on m3!!!..and team M3 not resolve the problem


----------



## DcJack (Dec 8, 2006)

You will survive.


----------



## deathspawn999 (Dec 8, 2006)

i didnt have any more problems on it with the ds-x than i have had with any legit card. it froze one time, and i havent been able to reproduce it (even with trying). 

ive also had legit cards freeze on me, and havent been able to reproduce it. im happy


----------



## xDRONEx (Dec 8, 2006)

Tried with M3 Lite, 1 GB Sandisk Micro

Trim, 4x, Force R/W

and CRASHES/FREEZES. Blah

Will try tomorrow just plain Safe Mode, or without Trim - and see if that helps.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 8, 2006)

I can't believe they made such a buggy game that crashes so much! Konami really sucks!


----------



## deathspawn999 (Dec 8, 2006)

quit bitching that your ill gotten goods arent working 100%.


----------



## grisser (Dec 8, 2006)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> I can't believe they made such a buggy game that crashes so much! Konami really sucks!



Hey now.

ever heard the saying "Beggar can't be chooser" ?

Well, if not, just remember, it's not their fault their games doesn't work when stolen


----------



## Tanas (Dec 8, 2006)

M3 Mini, 1gig danelec card, no freezing after 4 hours of play, same danelec card in my SC SD game freezes.
EZFlash3 no freezing game works fine.


----------



## El_Harto (Dec 8, 2006)

QUOTE(grisser @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Dec 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe they made such a buggy game that crashes so much! Konami really sucks!
> ...


He was obviously joking...


----------



## kosm (Dec 8, 2006)

Works fine. 

I have a Supercard RRrRrrrrumble, latest patches and a Sandisk Ultra II MicroSD 2Gig.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 8, 2006)

For you M3 folks who are crashing, are you on 30a or 30c?

I'm running 30a with 1GB Sandisk vanilla microsd

Write as Trim, 4x, Force R/W, Reset (wiki settings)

Works perfectly.  Already at the truth about the locket (4th painting I think?)


Anyways, Safe Mode is not an option when I went to write this game, so thats weird.  I think the key is to use 30a, if you're not, then try it.  If you are and you're still getting crashing, what are you set up on?

Oh yeah, and dont use Fat32.


----------



## poopertrooper (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm sick of trying to get this game to work.

I might have to do something drastic like buy it.


----------



## grisser (Dec 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> For you M3 folks who are crashing, are you on 30a or 30c?
> 
> I'm running 30a with 1GB Sandisk vanilla microsd



I only see 30 and 30c firmware.  30a is the game manager.
I was thinking about this, and was gonna go back to 30 firmware.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 8, 2006)

Right, sorry about that, its still pretty early for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not gonna upgrade firmware from 30 till it moves up a number.  That is...if it will still run games I like.  Mmmm, vanilla...


----------



## alundra (Dec 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(alundra @ Dec 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ninjyas @ Dec 8 2006 said:
> ...


unfornately i get black screen after i talk to him, but i discover that if you you complete the quest then talk to him, youll never get a black screen. so so far the game running fine for me...


----------



## spectral (Dec 8, 2006)

What settings on Supercard CF are people using to get past the corrupted save error? I can't seem to get past it.


----------



## grisser (Dec 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> Right, sorry about that, its still pretty early for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I mean which firmware/game manager combo did you use?


----------



## Hooya (Dec 8, 2006)

I notice another glitch unique to the US version with my EZ4.  This one is very mild.

Anyway, when you close the DS on the Jap version, the music quits immediately and the coffin closing sound happens.  It's all very quick.

In the US version, when I close the DS the coffin lid slam sound happens right away, but the music from the game (any sound effects if any) continue for a second or two.

It's not a big deal, but it makes me think that the audio in the US version is vastly inferior to the Jap version.  They did after all re-record all the voices, so the audio files are different.  I just think it's not integrated into the ROM as well as in the Jap version.

That's my theory as to why the US version glitches a lot.

Notice that when you talk to Wind when there's an open quest it's probably trying to pull up a US English audio file for him to say something different than when you don't have a quest open or when you complete a quest.  That particular part of the audio file is buggy for some reason.  Same deal with why some people get glitches when entering a menu (which is essentially what happens when you talk to Wind) while there's a sound effect occurring (like Wind's voice).  It also explains why faster flashcarts or media might handle the game with fewer crashes.  Maybe this ROM is just picky.

Make sense?

Maybe the EURO release will have the bugs worked out.

Not that it likely matters on the original cart...


----------



## NoSoulX (Dec 8, 2006)

I think the problem would be with the card. I changed format from FAT32 to FAT16 64kb and the game started to work on mine M3 CF. 






 4xDMA, No Trim, Force R/W


----------



## Shinji (Dec 8, 2006)

NoSoulX, which firmware/gm combo are you using?  It seems the formatting is the problem with most people.

and grisser, I'm using combo that was released with fw 30.  I declined to update anything when they went up to 30c >.>  I'm at work right now, so I dont know the gm version number off hand.


----------



## spectral (Dec 8, 2006)

Well I've tried everything I can think of and still get the corrupt save error. Hopefully the SC client will be updated soon.


----------



## NoSoulX (Dec 8, 2006)

30C/30A



---------------------------------------
That's the time of my line


----------



## sabinraijin (Dec 8, 2006)

Has anyone come up with a sure-fire way to get this to work on M3 yet? So far, here's what I've tried:

Sandisk 256 mb Mini-SD
FAT32
30c f/w, 30 GM

Tried all kinds of different modes. 4x DMA/Force read-write/no trim, 4x/no force r-w/no trim, safemode/force r-w/trim, etc. In short, I've tried EVERY combination possible and no matter what, it always freezes at random.

Also, how do you format FAT16 with 64 bit cluster? Windows XP only gives me FAT32 as an option with no options for cluster size. Is there a 3rd party program that does it or something?

This is getting ridiculous. It would be one thing if the game simply didn't work, but this is just a fucking tease. If the M3 team doesn't update to solve this problem (if it CAN be solved with an update), then I'll probably just buy the game.


----------



## rhfb (Dec 8, 2006)

Well I finally went and bought it, but it would still be nice to have it on my card.


----------



## alundra (Dec 8, 2006)

i stuck at this game after i beat that one boss in the Nation of Fools stage, that round looking boss floating in the air and wrap around with zombie...anyone know where to go next?


----------



## meat_puppet (Dec 8, 2006)

QUOTE(spectral @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> Well I've tried everything I can think of and still get the corrupt save error. Hopefully the SC client will be updated soon.



I patched it with an older client, 2.55c and it works, but I occasionally get the freezing when I press start. Playable, but really annoying if it freezes and I havent saved.


----------



## Noah (Dec 8, 2006)

QUOTE(alundra @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> i stuck at this game after i beat that one boss in the Nation of Fools stage, that round looking boss floating in the air and wrap around with zombie...anyone know where to go next?




http://www.gamefaqs.com

On a related note - mods, admins, this topic is littered with posts about the actual content of the game, and quite a few spoilers. Should the discussion about progression / gameplay be in another topic, or is this the place for such a thing? Personally, I've been subscribed to this thread to see if anyone can find a solution to the freezing / crashing problem, but like 50% of the posts are related to how to play the game.


----------



## Nocturno (Dec 8, 2006)

not even one single crash or bug, at least I haven´t noticed any.. it works great on my m3 minisd with no slowdown..


----------



## xDRONEx (Dec 8, 2006)

^What settings are you using [safe mode, etc?] and what card do you have?


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 8, 2006)

its all over the internet people with retail carts are crashing when playing bosse and pressing start :-p 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i have only had one crash and im far into it:-p (ds-x) but it looks like luck for when the game crashes because if its happining to retail carts its offcial a fault:-p


----------



## sabinraijin (Dec 8, 2006)

Ditto to what xDRONEx said. I use an M3 MiniSD and no matter what I try, I always get random freezes eventually (even mid-action, not at a blank screen!). What brand and size of MiniSD card are you using, Nocturno?

Also, why do I feel like I'm the only one whose M3 Mini SD routinely does NOT fall in line with the settings posted at the M3 Wiki? Seems like more often then not, even when it says you need Force Read/Write, it actually causes games to not work for me (latest firmware, though even with older firmwares, too). With Castlevania: PoR, it only works if I DON'T use Force Read/Write. For most games, I end up just having to play a guessing game, since M3 Wiki almost never pertains to my card for no apparent reason.


----------



## sabinraijin (Dec 8, 2006)

In regards to retail carts doing it too......damn. Konami better release a 2nd version of this, like what Square-Enix did with FFIV in Japan.


----------



## skywarp (Dec 8, 2006)

Is EVERYONE using the EZ4L having the game crash when talking to the Wind NPC?


----------



## sabinraijin (Dec 8, 2006)

After browsing GameFAQs and a few other boards, I've come to notice that not all retail versions are doing it. Maybe Konami released a "bad batch", and it just so happens that the main dump of the ROM came from one of these copies? Maybe someone needs to dump a proper release of this? Can anyone with a perfectly working legit version dump it to test this theory?


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 8, 2006)

yeah that would be a good idea:> someone whos played the game without a crash :>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im ok but i wonder why i dont get as frequent crashes as other people? had one :>


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Dec 8, 2006)

Hands up I has couple of random crashes esp. when i go to status screen.. i save frequently now so's i can still progress with the game....

BTW I got M3lite Sandisk 2Gig NDS lite

..But i still wanna Wii


----------



## Noah (Dec 8, 2006)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> its all over the internet people with retail carts are crashing when playing bosse and pressing start :-p
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Link?


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 8, 2006)

GameFAQs on gamefaqs message boards and i have seen other sites forums saying it :>  http://www.gamefaqs.com a quote from somebody with retail cart      "Mine has frozen quite a bit, and also some weird glitches.
When I went to fight a boss the characters just stood there (with no dialogue) then the fight started. Also when fighting The Whip's Memory boss, I started out as one of the twins and could move and attack, then the game froze. Buggiest DS game I've played 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## Shinji (Dec 8, 2006)

I guess I've been really lucky cause I have not had one crash.  Ive tried to re-create the situations everyone has posted, but still no crashing.

Since I'm at home, I can safely say I'm on GM v30 for M3


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 8, 2006)

well i have tried everything to make mines crash and it does not do it:-p


----------



## sabinraijin (Dec 8, 2006)

Dammit, now I'm afraid to go out and waste my money on a legit version that might freeze anyway, especially since most game stores don't give cash refunds for opened new games. Someone with a perfect legit version and an M3 should dump it, if that exists, at least


----------



## bcjks (Dec 9, 2006)

Those with good dumps...would you be able to tell us where you got the rom from and if you could upload it somewhere?

Thanks


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 9, 2006)

no links are allowed in this site


----------



## Noah (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(bcjks @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> Those with good dumps...would you be able to tell us where you got the rom from and if you could upload it somewhere?
> 
> Thanks



Pretty sure no one has a "good" dump right now.

From what I've gathered in this article, the flash carts that freeze the most are the older ones. The newer carts (like those that were designed specifically for the DS Lite) are faster, and are less prone to freezing.

The people suffering most of all appear to be SuperCard users. This doesn't mean that other users aren't experiencing the same problem.

I'd like to think that since this problem is happening with LEGIT copies too, that there is the possibility for someone to do a good dump from a cart that is perfect. But there isn't enough information out there right now. All ANYONE seems to know at this point is that it's freezing for a lot of people. There is no known good fix. If yours doesn't freeze, consider yourself lucky. 

My brother went almost a full day without his freezing on a Supercard Lite, but he started to get freezes eventually. He's had 5 freezes total, and he's been playing it since it was released on Wednesday. Me on the other hard, I have an older Supercard Mini, and mine freezes at least 50% of the time I go into a menu of any sort.

We really need to organize the KNOWN information about this issue, because there isn't a lot of confirmed info, and there are a LOT of rumors flying around.


----------



## rane_ (Dec 9, 2006)

I didn't get any freezes with my M3 perfect lite until after like 2 hours when switching location with teleport. Trying without software reset and trim rom now.


----------



## grisser (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(sabinraijin @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> Dammit, now I'm afraid to go out and waste my money on a legit version that might freeze anyway, especially since most game stores don't give cash refunds for opened new games. Someone with a perfect legit version and an M3 should dump it, if that exists, at least



There are no freezing in the retail version as far as I know.  Reading the msgboards here and there.  So it's just the flashcart that's the problem

I doubt the rom is a bad dump


----------



## rhfb (Dec 9, 2006)

If I knew how to dump it, I'd do it for you guys, but seriously I think it is something with the emulation, not the rom. My legit copy works 100% no issues.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 9, 2006)

It's Dracula's curse!!!!

"Thou hath slain me... but 20 years from now I shall rise from the ashes to wreck havoc upon your children!" - Dracula, 1986


----------



## Hypnotoad (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(rhfb @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> My legit copy works 100% no issues.



Same here.  No problems with my store bought US cart.  And still no problems with with this rom and my G6.

It seems like every day I find another reason to like my G6 even more


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 9, 2006)

most retail carts are ok but some are freezing and are buggy


----------



## T-hug (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(TmP_Thug @ Dec 7 2006 said:


> QUOTE(cenotaph @ Dec 7 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Works perfectly for me, M3 Lite with a Sandisk 1G microSD card.
> ...



Spoke too soon mine locks up now on m3 lite with sandisk 1G.  Have still not tried on supercard lite, gonna check through this thread again see if its working.
I really think this is a bad dump as the jap rls was fine? Someone should rent it and redump it.  Not like the release group is well known it could easily have something wrong with it.  It's still not out here or I'd buy it even though I have 4x LTD editions on the way!


----------



## Blocko (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Noah @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> We really need to organize the KNOWN information about this issue, because there isn't a lot of confirmed info, and there are a LOT of rumors flying around.
> 
> This is taken from the scdev forum about what is KNOWN to happen with this game and the Supercards:
> Joey RavnTo sum up:
> ...



I hope this helps anybody at all to get closer to a working patch for this game. Only being able to play the first 10 mins before it crashes is such a tease.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Blocko @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Noah @ Dec 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > We really need to organize the KNOWN information about this issue, because there isn't a lot of confirmed info, and there are a LOT of rumors flying around.
> ...



Wow, you guys could have cured cancer with all of the time and effort you put forth to play a $35 NDS game.


----------



## CatScam (Dec 9, 2006)

Works fine on my SC-mini, although this is one game I could care less about.
But my friend has been playing for over an hour, man this looks & plays like 
them old 80’s platformers on the SNES, stiff animation & bad level design.


----------



## grisser (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Dec 9 2006 said:


> Wow, you guys could have cured cancer with all of the time and effort you put forth to play a $35 NDS game.



And you're soooo helpful.  Seriously stfu.  Sometimes it's the mean rather than the end that justifies the effort.


----------



## dydy (Dec 9, 2006)

hiiii Buy the game and subject closed


----------



## zneon (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(dydy @ Dec 9 2006 said:


> hiiii Buy the game and subject closed



This thread is about a rom release, in case you hadn't noticed. Feel free to buy it yourself but I don't see what it was to do with anything. Some people want to get it working with flash carts, period.


----------



## Jiggah (Dec 9, 2006)

As far as I can tell it's working pretty much flawless on my g6.  There are some slow downs if I spam a spell when there are 20 zombies on the screen and I think there was one time a voice over played twice consecutively.  Played about 5 hours yesterday and about another 4-5 today straight with no real big problems.

DoFat R/W, everything else at the default.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Dec 9, 2006)

SC-CF +Kingston Elite Pro 2GB = faultless (mephew is on third painting and not one freeze)

SC with standard Kingston 1GB = rare freezing when defeated in a boss battle (about 1 out of 10 times it will black screen, instead of game over screen and once in a transporter room).. but it's still well playable, since the crash is so rare.

The read speeds of those 2 mem cards is near identical (obviously the Elite pro has much faster writing, but that would't be the issue) ... so it has to be down to access speed.

Kingston Elite Pro CF= 1.0 m/s (never crahes)
Kingston Standard CF (very old one)=1.6 m/s  (very rare crashing)


SC-CF for the winner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit.. note rom was patched on both with 2.56 client software with ..restart=off trim=on fastergameplay=on patchcartridegeaccess=on


----------



## ConraDargo (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(CatScam @ Dec 9 2006 said:


> Works fine on my SC-mini


Settings? I experience random freezes on my Mini.


----------



## dydy (Dec 9, 2006)

i have M3 and SD card kingmax 150X speed and seem to be working


----------



## spectral (Dec 9, 2006)

Just tried it with software 2.56 instead of 2.57 and it now seems to work fine on my supercard CF. I was previously getting the corrupted save problem. Where is it meant to freeze if it's going too?


----------



## Shinji (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(dydy @ Dec 9 2006 said:


> i have M3 and SD card kingmax 150X speed and seem to be working


Wow, you sure turned around quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, this topic could go on forever with what works and what doesnt, but this DOES seem like a serious issue.  I'm going to try and purposely recreate some of everyones M3 Lite settings to get it to crash and I'll update with my progress just to try and get some results...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's an oddity that might interest some folks. I was playing last night, getting my normal random crashes every so often on the SC SD setup. Then after one crash I started the game up and for some reason I wasn't getting any sound: no music or effects. Well, I thought I would take the opportunity to test the old "sound" theory and I could not get the game to crash. Normally if I pressed start repeatedly it would crash, but this time it would not. I tried going to different rooms, warping repeatedly, shopping, everything. Finally I just decided to play without sound and I was able to play longer than ever before. Unfortunatly, I crashed before the game did so I don't know if it ever would have locked up. For those of you who want to pool all our 'known" knowledge, enjoy!


----------



## Scorpin200 (Dec 9, 2006)

You guys must have some worn out flash cards, because i've only played the game for a bit without any type of problems at all especially having any of my games crashing on me.


P.S If that stuff really happens it would be better to just buy the damn thing instead since it's the only decent game to come alone in the past year


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Dec 9 2006 said:


> You guys must have some worn out flash cards, because i've only played the game *for a bit *



Wow, your logic is infallible!


----------



## T-hug (Dec 9, 2006)

Old worn out flashcards?  Me thinks not: http://m3-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5479&p...der=asc&start=0
13 pages of worn out cards ^^


----------



## DcJack (Dec 9, 2006)

why not just wait this will be fixed soon.


----------



## Squiffy (Dec 9, 2006)

Working brilliantly on SC CF with Kingston 512MB.
Is it just me or is this Castlevania harder than any of the other GBA/DS incarnations?


----------



## imgod22222 (Dec 9, 2006)

If you don't want it to crash, then simply put: don't go through menus.
So far that's the only time i've found it to crash.
I like this game 'cause the movie doesn't freeze like the other castlevania. Looks pretty darn cool.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Dec 9 2006 said:


> If you don't want it to crash, then simply put: don't go through menus.
> So far that's the only time i've found it to crash.
> I like this game 'cause the movie doesn't freeze like the other castlevania. Looks pretty darn cool.



It also crashes at warp gates, save rooms, changing rooms sometimes, various other places.
I just read a guy saying m3 lite fw 30 with gm 30a seems to be ok, does anyone still have fw 30?

[-EDIT-]
Forgot to check the news heh: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=39062
Gonna give it a whirl.

[-EDIT2-]

Well I changed back to fw 30, used 4x no trim no soft reset and force rw, crashed soon as I pressed start in-game.
Wrote it again using safe mode and force rw and now it seems to be ok.  Got past where it kept crashing anyway.  I just went to a busy room, jumped around like mad casting all spells and moves I could whilst hammering start and it hasn't locked up yet *crosses fingers*.

Someone should try same as mee see if its good for them!


----------



## dreary79 (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(Squiffy @ Dec 9 2006 said:


> Working brilliantly on SC CF with Kingston 512MB.
> Is it just me or is this Castlevania harder than any of the other GBA/DS incarnations?


Its seems just as easy.  Some of the bosses are harder, but most of the bosses are just as hard.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 9, 2006)

you need to go into the menus there no way you would be able to beat a hard boss without a menu


----------



## donotbugme (Dec 9, 2006)

game hasn't crashed on me once, using kingmax 1gb microSD, been going to menu like crazy,

trimrom / software reset / 4x dma


----------



## sabinraijin (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(grisser @ Dec 8 2006 said:


> QUOTE(sabinraijin @ Dec 8 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit, now I'm afraid to go out and waste my money on a legit version that might freeze anyway, especially since most game stores don't give cash refunds for opened new games. Someone with a perfect legit version and an M3 should dump it, if that exists, at least
> ...



Apparently, you're not looking hard enough. Here's one example:

http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...&topic=32287513

FACT: The ROM isn't the only version with this problem. That's why I made my claim that it was simply a bad dump from one of these defective legit carts.


----------



## frostfire (Dec 9, 2006)

It crashed for me when entering main menu with m3 wiki settings, then i formatted my card 64k cluster size FAT 16 but it still crashed after a while when i went scrolling through menu. I hope it gets fixed soon by the M3 team, along with TH DJ.

(using m3 mini sd + kingston 1 GB newest GM&FW)


----------



## sabinraijin (Dec 9, 2006)

Do any of you whom own a legit (and proven perfect) copy also own an M3 or other dumping method? Even if it might not be the answer, it doesn't hurt to test the theory of a bad version of the cart dumped. Maybe it'll help, maybe not, but it's better than sitting here not knowing what to do....


----------



## m2pt5 (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(DcJack @ Dec 9 2006 said:


> why not just wait this will be fixed soon.


Just like the (J) version was, right?


----------



## skywarp (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok now I'm getting alot of random crashes when entering the start menu or map... seems like it really is a bad dump.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 9, 2006)

ok, slightly off topic, yet slightly not

the 3 GBA Castlevanias:

-Circle Of The Moon
-Harmony Of Dissonance
-Aria Of Sorrow

and now the 2 NDS games

-Dawn Of Sorrow
-Portrait Of Ruin

wat order should i play them?
and is there an online ingame timeline somwhere? like what you got wen u pre-orders PoR (i think)

cheers guys, im kinda a freak wen it comes to things being in order

P.S. Cheers girls too


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Dec 9, 2006)

You should play them in order. You can basically skip Harmony of Dissonance though; nothing new really came from it. It's still the first GBA castlevania I bought.


----------



## Sevael (Dec 9, 2006)

I highly doubt it is a bad dump, as it is 100% working on G6 Lite.  I've played through it twice already, and I have two friends who have played through it on their G6 Lites.  Zero problems.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 9, 2006)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Dec 9 2006 said:


> You should play them in order. You can basically skip Harmony of Dissonance though; nothing new really came from it. It's still the first GBA castlevania I bought.


----------



## Heito (Dec 9, 2006)

The pre-order timeline lists them as:

Harmony of Dissonance
Circle of the Moon
Portrait of Ruin
Aria of Sorrow
Dawn of Sorrow


----------



## xDRONEx (Dec 9, 2006)

You can basically play any of the Castlevania games in whatever order you want, since the stories are pretty much all self-contained to their respective game.

The only game that you should play in a certain order is Dawn of Sorrow... ONLY play that after beating Aria of Sorrow.

And if PoR was indeed a bad dump, you'd think a number of the other groups out there would think the current release [by Xenophobia] would be nuked, and that another of the many groups out there would dump their own version and release it.  It hasn't happened yet - so I doubt this is a bad dump.

I just want to know if the problem will be fixed.  If it won't - I'll go out and buy a legitimate copy.  I'll be kind of annoyed though if I go out and buy one only to find out that M3 fixed the problem shortly afterwards.. =/


----------



## Shinji (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, Heres an update.

The problems lies in the formatting + firmware/gm.

On top of that, Force R/W needs to be on.

So try this setting if you're crashing on M3 Lite

*Format FAT16 +64 cluster

Game Manager 30
Firmware 30a

M3wiki settings:
Trim Rom, 4xDMA, Software Reset, Force R/W*

My tests showed that on other settings aside from this, it'll crash at one point in time.  Unfortunately, I cannot test on a non-SanDisk brand cause I do not have one available as of right now.

Hope this helps someone/everyone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: forgot to mention, I did these tests on a flashed DS Lite


----------



## gage (Dec 9, 2006)

The retail copy I bought for my brother froze on him when he paused it. I was really hoping this was just a bad dump since it freezes on me a lot on my EZ4.


----------



## grisser (Dec 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Dec 9 2006 said:


> Game Manager 30
> Firmware 30a



Thanks for this, but again, there is no Firmware 30*a*
There are only Firmware 30 and 30c.
(atleast according to this place--http://www.linfoxdomain.com/nintendo/ds/)
and Game Manager is 30 and 30a.

I'm only saying this because I really am wondering which firmware you actually have and I will try to see if it still freezes on mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also if I am wrong, I would love to know where you get the 30a firmware :3


----------



## Shinji (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok ok, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I

Its the firmware released before 30c (the one with the icons).  I know its a bad way to differentiate it, but if I say 30, some people might think I mean something such as 30c, which was not in anyones interest to upgrade to with the problems.  I really should research the names of these things >.>

M3 Game Manager V30 + loader V30

*NOT*M3 Game Manager V30A + loader V30C

Thats I think where Ive been getting the a and c from, freakin non-full releases....One question though, where's B?  hehe


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 10, 2006)

How much space does the intro use? I we trim the game to 256mbits, maybe we can run it from carts with NOR flash or F2A. This would eliminate any speed issues, right?


----------



## Torrio (Dec 10, 2006)

*Shinji*
What 3d party software can format flash cards with custom cluster size? Native WinXP utils can do it only with "standart" (what does it means idk).


----------



## Devil_Spawn (Dec 10, 2006)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Dec 10 2006 said:


> How much space does the intro use? I we trim the game to 256mbits, maybe we can run it from carts with NOR flash or F2A. This would eliminate any speed issues, right?


as far as i can tell its 2.5MB


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Devil_Spawn @ Dec 10 2006 said:


> QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Dec 10 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > How much space does the intro use? I we trim the game to 256mbits, maybe we can run it from carts with NOR flash or F2A. This would eliminate any speed issues, right?
> ...



dammit


----------



## T-hug (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Heito @ Dec 9 2006 said:


> The pre-order timeline lists them as:
> 
> Harmony of Dissonance
> Circle of the Moon
> ...



Don't skip HoD its still a quality game and the map is very different to others.  All the games are great, play them in the order you first posted them imo.

You don't wanna play lush looking Aria of Sorrow, then dark moody Circle of the Moon.  Playing AoS is a treat after playing the first 2, and the same can be said when playing DoS after the 3 GBA games.  In order of release shows the progression and direction of the series from the devs in both gameplay, design and style.


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 11, 2006)

I swear if my reasoning is true...

Okay, for those of you with the rom of PoR that freezes...do you have an NDS game in your DS?

If so, remove it and see if the freezes still occur.
They've stopped for the past hour for me, I just want to see if this is the case for anyone else.


----------



## BoBMang (Dec 11, 2006)

Keep us posted on your theory....

::edge of seat::


----------



## NeoShweaty (Dec 11, 2006)

still freezes for me without the ds game in.


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 11, 2006)

Nearly 2 hours in without freezing. I've gone into the menu while jumping, being hit, and running around fruitlessly.
I've rapidly gone back and forth between menu options and between game and menu.
I've spoken to Wind after accepting a quest and not completing it.

Might be a combination of settings and an absence of a DS game.

I believe my settings are:
*Safe Mode
Force R/W
Trim Rom*

I hope it isn't just me, I can't think of any other difference in my setup.

[EDIT]

Oh, I use an M3 miniSD with a Sandisk 2GB miniSD card.

[EDIT2]

GAH! Looks like I spoke too soon. I froze switching from map on the top screen to status on the top screen. [SELECT]
>_o


----------



## Ownko (Dec 11, 2006)

The American version freezes on my DS-X, but the japanese doesn't. Could it be some new type of protection? :S And I just bought this card, what if newer games don't work at all?


----------



## Noah (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Zarcon @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> Nearly 2 hours in without freezing. I've gone into the menu while jumping, being hit, and running around fruitlessly.
> I've rapidly gone back and forth between menu options and between game and menu.
> I've spoken to Wind after accepting a quest and not completing it.
> 
> ...



Well, thanks anyway for trying and sharing your results.


----------



## RoxeyaXIII (Dec 11, 2006)

I got the same problem with my M3lite microSD!


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 11, 2006)

Although I did freeze that one time, (Has that freeze ever happened to anyone else by the way?) the game is *much* more stable for me now.

Shame that the presence of a DS game wasn't the problem though. =/


----------



## Mataniko (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't know how relevant this is, i'm using a DS-Link and the game was completely unplayable, couldn't get past Wind, start menus would freeze and it was constant.
I then went to shop mode and configured the wfc settings for the cart and from now on it's more or less playable, it still freezes if i try hard to, but i can get past dialogs and if I'm careful when I pause it works, can anyone verify it and see


----------



## Euronymous (Dec 11, 2006)

On 12/10/06, tan romman  wrote:
Hi.
about castleevania 0735, SuperCard Rumble Series and SuperCard Lite
will not carsh with high speed flash memory card. And SuperCard MiniSD and
SuperCard SD version, we still have no solution at this moment.

Best Regard.
romman

His email response. Which is bullshit because I have an SC Lite and a sandisk card and it still freezes.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Euronymous @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> On 12/10/06, tan romman  wrote:
> Hi.
> Â  about castleevania 0735, SuperCard Rumble Series and SuperCard Lite
> will not carsh with high speed flash memory card. And SuperCard MiniSD and
> ...



Maybe he was refering to High Speed cards like the Sandisk Ultra II?  But I still wager that the answer is BS....


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(TmP_Thug @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Heito @ Dec 9 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The pre-order timeline lists them as:
> ...



i started playin Circle Of The Moon and thought 'shit, did they not no the power of the GBA?'
It doesnt seem that good eiter, but ive barly played it so...
i think im guna play Aria, Dawn then Portrait, and maybe go back to Harmony, but Circle just doesnt make me wanna play it at all


----------



## Hooya (Dec 11, 2006)

I think I figured it out.  You know how people don't have this problem with the JAP version?  I theorized a while ago that it was the English language sounds that were causing the errors.  I have tested my theory and I think I may be on to something.

When starting the game from the main menu, hold L and press A.  You should hear Johnathan yell something in Japanese.  This changes the voice acting to the Japanese instead of the English.

When I have done this I don't get freezes.  I might be speaking too soon, but it's worth trying out.  It seems like all the crashes have to do with sound effects in the English version.  Making the voice sounds from the Jap version might fix the issue.

Well, it still froze on me (going into the pause menu), but it doesn't conistently freeze when speaking to Wind anymore, which is a good thing.


----------



## Devil_Spawn (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> I think I figured it out.  You know how people don't have this problem with the JAP version?  I theorized a while ago that it was the English language sounds that were causing the errors.  I have tested my theory and I think I may be on to something.
> 
> When starting the game from the main menu, hold L and press A.  You should hear Johnathan yell something in Japanese.  This changes the voice acting to the Japanese instead of the English.
> 
> When I have done this I don't get freezes.  I might be speaking too soon, but it's worth trying out.  It seems like all the crashes have to do with sound effects in the English version.  Making the voice sounds from the Jap version might fix the issue.


i go check brb
EDIT: froze


----------



## T-hug (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Euronymous @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> On 12/10/06, tan romman  wrote:
> Hi.
> Â  about castleevania 0735, SuperCard Rumble Series and SuperCard Lite
> will not carsh with high speed flash memory card. And SuperCard MiniSD and
> ...



I've not had a problem on sc lite with 1G sandisk, same card on m3 lite doesn't run tho, but ran ALOT better using safe mode and force rw with fw 30*a* and gm 30.  Play time is over 3 hours.  The settings I used are in this thread: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=401...30&#entry520091


----------



## T-hug (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TmP_Thug @ Dec 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Heito @ Dec 9 2006 said:
> ...



Circle is excellent once you get some good power ups and progress a bit.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(TmP_Thug @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Dec 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(TmP_Thug @ Dec 11 2006 said:
> ...



ill have to give it a better go, but its not a priority, lol

anyways, stuck on PoR, im in the first picture, down with the minecart, im awsuming i have to be i the cart for it to smach a wall, but i cnt do it, if ur not ment to do this, then im stumped and dont have a clue as to how to complete this level
lol


----------



## Hooya (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> anyways, stuck on PoR, im in the first picture, down with the minecart, im awsuming i have to be i the cart for it to smach a wall, but i cnt do it, if ur not ment to do this, then im stumped and dont have a clue as to how to complete this level
> lol



Summon your partner to stay in the cart.  hit the lever and quickly switch to the partner in the cart.


----------



## tama_mog (Dec 11, 2006)

you make one character stay and hit the switch with your partner in the cart and then switch back to the person in the cart.


----------



## Euronymous (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TmP_Thug @ Dec 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Dec 11 2006 said:
> ...



Put the other person in the cart hit the switch and then press X


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Dec 11, 2006)

Euronymous said:


> mr_blonde_88 said:
> 
> 
> > TmP_Thug said:
> ...



tried tht, my person falls out the cart


----------



## Squiffy (Dec 11, 2006)

Good lord thats some mega quotage.
You need to jump and with your other character too. You might be able to do that with the touch screen, but its a bit easier swapping with X.

I'm stuck at this point: 

When I fight the two sisters together, I get the (presumably) bad ending. What do I need to do in order to progress?


----------



## Moneo (Dec 11, 2006)

Squiffy,
Get the 'sanctuary' spell and use it on the shopkeeper. The spell can be found in the egyptian painting at the bottom of the slope with the rolling boulder, there's a small hole that leads to it.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 11, 2006)

Moneo forgot something to do with frogs.... >.>


----------



## trepid (Dec 11, 2006)

ooop beat me to it

mr_blonde_88, it works you just have to hit x the instant after you hit the switch.


----------



## Hooya (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(trepid @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> squiffy, you need the sanctuary spell, it's in the sand area.
> 
> mr_blonde_88, it works you just have to hit x the instant after you hit the switch.
> 
> Sorry if I was supposed to put it in the blue box, I don't know how




Use the tag:

spoiler     /spoiler   in []


----------



## T-hug (Dec 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Squiffy @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> Good lord thats some mega quotage.
> You need to jump and with your other character too. You might be able to do that with the touch screen, but its a bit easier swapping with X.
> 
> I'm stuck at this point:
> ...


I saw Moneo answered you, but
Don't you also have to cure the sisters instead of killing them? I'm not that far yet I just killed Legion, but I read something like that on gamefaqs I'm sure? Heal the shop keeper and the sisters for best ending..?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Great game btw I really wasn't sure about it to start with but now I'm diggin it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope its longer than DoS!


----------



## chcukychu (Dec 11, 2006)

i need the owl morph, i ve been looking thourh all places, especially in forest doom where its supposed to be, any1? thx


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 12, 2006)

edit: incorrect reply removed.


----------



## krad (Dec 12, 2006)

where in the heck of this game do i find the power to doing a crotching jump so i can go in small places...  i can't seem to find that.

Also my ds-x crashes or freezes after an hour of play... I do have the rom trimmed.  Maybe untrimming will fix this?


----------



## Noah (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(krad @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> where in the heck of this game do i find the power to doing a crotching jump so i can go in small places...Â i can't seem to find that


This is the frog morph spell. It's found in the academy painting.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 12, 2006)

Holy crap, the final boss is hard!

I keep dying in about 10 seconds.


----------



## trepid (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a ds-x and have tried trimmed and untrimmed, but it didn't seem to make a difference


----------



## krad (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Noah @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(krad @ Dec 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > where in the heck of this game do i find the power to doing a crotching jump so i can go in small places...  i can't seem to find that
> ...



ok sorry... where is the academy portrait???

i got to egypt and to two others...  also where is the ghost room?


----------



## Shinji (Dec 12, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Dec 11 2006 said:


> Holy crap, the final boss is hard!
> 
> I keep dying in about 10 seconds.


Which final boss?
The Drac/Death duo or the final form?  I have different strategies I made for each...

For the Duo, I have Jon with Holy Claymore, Offense up, and Holy Lightning as the Dual move.  Just jump and hack at Death.  Use the Dual move if you're trapped by the big fireballs from Drac.  Just have Char sit this part out.  I dont remember my final form strat cept for charged VK and Charlotte out.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 12, 2006)

Frog morph...
...is found in the forest of doom, not the academy.

Ghost room...
...is in the sandy grave. From the top of the map keep going right and down. I think. It's a room with a bunch of ghosts, hang around for a while and the big ghost will show up.


----------



## -KangaRod- (Dec 13, 2006)

crashes like crazy for me

1gb Sandisc, w/ EZflash IV Lite Deluxe


----------



## XmemphistoX (Dec 13, 2006)

crashes all the time for me too.  Im using the DS-X.  It seems to crash more towards the end.


----------



## krad (Dec 13, 2006)

crashes for me in one of two places.... when i enter a new room.. or when i try and warp somewhere.  Maybe the sounds are doing it?  i am going to turn off the sfx and see if that helps.

I beat one of the sisters and have the locket with the picture... hopefully the next area allows me to get the frog thing.


----------



## Mucuna (Dec 13, 2006)

Damn...

It do not even loads in my M3 (generic MiniSD).

The firt problem I have with it, anyway.


----------



## sych0 (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, at least its not just me freezing up. M3 CF Kingston 1GB card

Is this something a firmware update can resolve or is it a deeper issue?


----------



## sabinraijin (Dec 14, 2006)

Okay what the fuck. I was willing to put up with the random freezes, so I played the game, saving whenever I got the chance. It was going ok (with a few random freezes every now and then) until I beat the first sister (by herself). I went to save my game, then I went into the menu to equip things (like I normally do after save). After leaving the menu, the game froze. No big deal, I was used to it. So I turn off the DS and back on. Hey what do you know.......SAVE FILE CORRUPTED! This is the first time I got a corrupt save file after a freeze. I give up. I was willing to deal with the freezes, but I'm definitely NOT willing to deal with two hours of game time lost. Good bye.

If it still does this shit after I buy the legit version (as I've seen happen with some people), I'm demanding my money back, regardless of return policy. Konami just plain sucks for releasing a buggy legit game.


----------



## DcJack (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone hear about a fix comming out soon some of the teams should report  via forums.


----------



## DcJack (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow this thread died fast.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 16, 2006)

No luck with a fix for this game yet?

NONE of the flash card makers have resolved this?


----------



## Hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2006)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Dec 16 2006 said:


> NONE of the flash card makers have resolved this?



The G6 didn't have any issues with this rom, so they're the only card in the clear afaik.


----------



## DcJack (Dec 21, 2006)

This is taking long, almost that i buy it but here it cost like $70


----------



## Ownko (Dec 21, 2006)

I want to buy it, but it hasn't arrived here, it's two weeks now since the store date and no one has it in my city yet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The japanese version freezed on my DS-X too now, maybe the cart isn't fast enough to keep up with the game or something.


----------



## Tir (Dec 22, 2006)

Still hoping for some fix... but I have the feeling the M3 and SC teams are too busy with their slot 1 things to bother now. Hopefully they're working on it though.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 23, 2006)

Which Slot-1 cards can run this game without lockups on a SanDisk (non Ultra) card?


----------



## -EX- (Dec 23, 2006)

DS-X runs it perfectly.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(-EX- @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> DS-X runs it perfectly.



Which card is the closest to running this game without lockups on a SanDisk microSD (non Ultra)


----------



## El_Taco (Dec 26, 2006)

So has somebody been able to play the game without the freezes with a m3 SD ??? (sorry if it was mentioned somewhere else but I don't have the time to look over 20 pages.)


----------



## tisti (Dec 26, 2006)

freaking buy the game if you dont have time,,, and no...


----------



## El_Taco (Dec 26, 2006)

not out in my country yet tisti


----------



## tisti (Dec 31, 2006)

Same here...Oh well atleast the new M3 update is out, is it making anyone frezze less?


----------



## grisser (Jan 1, 2007)

still freezing.
31b+31gm
Soft Reset, 1x, Trim
Soft Reset, 4x, Trim


----------



## El_Taco (Jan 1, 2007)

safe mode with trim works well for me


----------



## IxthusTiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Which microSD Slot-1 card works best with this?

Especially with SanDisk vanilla. I remember one card boasted compatibility with even the slowest TF cards...


----------



## dapoopta (Apr 19, 2007)

freezing seems to depend on memory cards, not just the unit you are trying to play it on.  check the google for a list of working cards.


----------

